# Template technique



## kingsuv (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys. I figured I would jump right into it.

I have been slowly working on different things to use my router table for as I do a good amount of car audio installs. I am always looking for new things to try in my applications. So I spend a good amount of time looking over the pictures you guys post up. 

A good amount of my trim work is using 1/4" mdf for accent panels. Mostly circles and boxes as they are easiest to make, but I want to work on more exotic shapes. 

what I need is a technique for transferring my outer shape into an inner window. The pic is just an example of what I am talking about. Typically I can make the outer shapes using the router with the circle jig and some scrap wood as a guide.

How do I transfer those inner lines to perfectly match the outside? Right now its a pencil, ruler and a jigsaw or scroll saw. I would like a more precise way of doing this. Anyone have any tips?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not make your "male" patterns into "female" patterns by just cutting out a hole the size of the pattern and then follow this hole with a bearing guided bit? Then any slips would be into the waste rather than the final workpiece.
An alternative would be to use a reducing copy machine. Some distort copies in one dimension to try to prevent copying currency (counterfeiting) but there are others that will reduce proportionally in both dimensions. You could then cut out the reduced profile once you get the right size, and attach it to some MDF with spray adhesive to cut out the new pattern. The pattern would only need to be reduced by the diameter of the router bit you would use. A ball bearing bit could then follow the pattern. However, this is a risky way to cut as any mistakes would be into the final work piece.
Two ways, just one is more error tolerant.
Interesting shapes, are these for speakers?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Reducing with a copier are my thoughts also, then follow through with accepted tecniques. 

Where do these shapes go and do?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Using an "inlay" kit should be able to produce matching male and female templates?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Time and sandpaper, I would say. If I get what you want to do that is. 

However, if I were going to make more than one of the same size, I would make a master for routing out clones.


----------

